# Very Very Funny Gag



## vagman

During the late nineteenth century and as Â part of his studies, a young American university student visied an Indian Reservation to study their way of life.

He was particulary interested in their names and decides to find out more, by interviewing a few braves.

Turning to the first he asks " so Running Water how did you get such a name"

"Well" replied Running Water, "It is an old family tradition for the children to be named after the first thing our parents see when they open the teepee after the child is born. In my case it has a mountain stream , thus the name Running Water"

"What an interesting anecdote" remarks the young student.

Turning to the second he enquires, "now Sitting Bull, whats the jackanory with your goodself"

"Wel", replies Sitting Bull, "It's an old family tradition for the children to be named after the first thing our parents see when they open the teepee after the child is born. In my case, it was a large male buffallo resting , hence the name Sitting Bull"

" How fascinating" enthused the student.

Moving onto the third one, he hesitates slightly, then asks, " so Two Dogs Fucking......" ;D Â Â Â


----------



## Charlie

Dug this one out of the dim and distant past :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Why why why :lol:


----------



## davelincs

:lol: :lol:


----------

